# Hunting Chair



## Elkoholic87 (Oct 20, 2015)

What are you guys using? I'm looking for something lightweight and compact. Maybe a tripod style. Just looking for references.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

a chair for what kind of hunting?

from the ground out in the open,from a blind.

i do most all of my hunting from ground blinds

in my blinds i use the xtra large double bull hunting chairs.its three legged chair that compacts nicely

but is bigger than their standard size chair and when sitting in it it doesnt put pressure in areas that you dont want pressure applied(i.e. your prostate)

when i hunt with out my blind i just find a comfy tree to sit against. i will usually find a pine tree i can cut some bows from to use as padding for behind and under myself,plus they smell good too


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

I use the predator/turkey chair from cabelas, so comfy & cheap!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ceedub (Aug 3, 2015)

I use the cabelas brand vest with the built in seat and kick stand. Its great to use for a guy on the run. Ill move anywhere from 3-8 miles on foot while hunting. Wearing the seat on you with all the pockets is the only way to go if your on the move and away from a vehicle. A friend of mine has the foxpro vest with the seat built in, very similar to the cabelas but has pockets built around carrying the foxpro calls. Its a nice vest but for me, as a hand caller the cabelas vest is more generic and versatile in design.

Sometimes, getting out into the middle of nowhere, completely by yourself, is the only way to socialize with a better class of people.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Just my bony butt! Lol.
I'm a run and gun type of hunter, try not to pack more gear than I have to.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

Ruger said:


> Just my bony butt! Lol.
> I'm a run and gun type of hunter, try not to pack more gear than I have to.


dido that. never would I pack a chair with me.


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

If I have a spot where I can sit high I use a Cabelas little folding chair, probably only ways a couple ounces. If not I sit on one of those butt warning cushions you find at Bass Pro and places like that.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

If I sit on the ground, my legs fall asleep. Most times I do what Mark does and use a turkey chair from Cabelas. If I'm hunting from a blind, then a lot of times I use the cheap outdoor white plastic chairs from Walmart. I problem need to find a good blind chair that swivels for those bad weather days , but most times I hunt from tree stands.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

This cheep tripod stool, under $10 @sportsmens...sitting on the ground isn't a good idea here, one: is rattlesnakes, two: cactus and three: your not going to see anything sitting on the ground.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

That's the problem I have around here. Not much to be seen from ground. I carry a double bull and a trigger tripod strapped together.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

azpredatorhunter said:


> This cheep tripod stool, under $10 @sportsmens...sitting on the ground isn't a good idea here, one: is rattlesnakes, two: cactus and three: your not going to see anything sitting on the ground.


That's the Cabelas chair I have. So light and easy to carry.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I was at a club sponsored hunt this weekend and a guy had a stool he bought online, it had three height adjustable legs, a chair type back, and it swivels 360°. It was nice.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a butt cushion, never had an issue seeing if you position yourself correctly.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Lots of good suggestions here. I have one of those tripod seats like the ones pictured but for extended sits, I find myself squirming around trying to re-position my tailbone.

If you are after the very best, hand-sewn, American made - make that Alabama made by some talented women that know how to sew - seat cushions, you'll settle for nothing less than Hunt Comfort cushions. They feature gel and foam for the cushion. I have several and they are the best seat in the woods. Not cheap, because they are not made cheap. The material is strong and quiet and has shown no wear over the years.

Here is the link to a great company that supports the hunting community, as well: http://www.huntcomfort.com/

I have seen the cushions in Gander Mountain and Cabela's may carry them, too.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I've tried 100 different options... I picked up a tuekry vest for spring turkey this year. It's gonna be my predator hunting companion now. I carry a small tripod chair in case I need to sit up off the ground. It's light and easy to haul around.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

The vest has a butt cushion. It's a cheap vest but perfect for me.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I use one similar to this. Bought at C.A.L. Ranch for $11 normally $15


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

glenway said:


> Lots of good suggestions here. I have one of those tripod seats like the ones pictured but for extended sits, I find myself squirming around trying to re-position my tailbone.
> 
> If you are after the very best, hand-sewn, American made - make that Alabama made by some talented women that know how to sew - seat cushions, you'll settle for nothing less than Hunt Comfort cushions. They feature gel and foam for the cushion. I have several and they are the best seat in the woods. Not cheap, because they are not made cheap. The material is strong and quiet and has shown no wear over the years.
> 
> ...


Created a shortcut on my desktop for future buying of one of these. About a 100 mile drive from the house so I might just make a drive up and see them all in person and buy one directly....thanks for the link !!


----------

